# 

## Janekk1234

dzien dobry, sporo mówi sie o dotacjach, teraz bodajże na czasie jest ocieplanie, 

czy dla nowopowstających domów też są jakieś dotacje ?

z tego co tu piszą to coś można dostać...

https://www.hurtowniastyropianu.pl/dofinansowanie-2018/

Dofinansowanie 2018 program i kampania Czyste Powietrze
Już w tym roku ruszył program rządowy i kampania Czyste Powietrze mający na celu dofinansowanie ocieplenia oraz termomodernizacji domu jednorodzinnego w latach 2018 – 2029. Dotacja rządowa dotyczy w większości przypadków budynków z lat 1960 – 2002 przy projektowaniu, których korzystano ze starych norm i wytycznych na ocieplenie ścian budynków. Projekt dotyczy także nowo wznoszonych budynków w zakresie instalacji. Nabór wniosków już się rozpoczął, poniżej znajdziesz aktualne linki. 

Kampania Czyste Powietrze
Program priorytetowy Czyste Powietrze – termomodernizacja domów jednorodzinnych. Ministerstwo energetyki rozpoczęło pilotażowym projektem termomodernizacyjnym STOP SMOG a teraz rusza z programem Czyste powietrze. Wytypowano z całej Polski z 22 gmin 33 miejscowości z najbardziej zanieczyszczonym powietrzem. Dotacja będzie dotyczyć starych, nieocieplonych budynków jednorodzinnych. Dofinansowanie także BEZ WKŁADU WŁASNEGO to kampania czyste powietrze. Sprawdź koszta materiałów stosowanych na ściany: styropian cena

Dofinansowanie na ocieplenie domu i termomodernizację min. styropian
Dotacja (inwestycja do 53 tys. zł) lub pożyczka (przy wartości ponad 53 tys. zł) na termomodernizację z programu Czyste Powietrze w 2018 roku dotyczy kompleksowego remontu, termomodernizacji budynku mieszkalnego. O zwrot kosztów za styropian i prace ocieplenipowe będzie mógł się starać każdy właściciel nieruchomości zabudowanej min. budynkiem jednorodzinnym. Inwestor budujący nowy domek skorzysta z dotacji tylko w zakresie wymiany lub rozbudowy źródła ciepła. Nowe warunki podstawowe to :

Stary budynek – konieczna wymiana starego pieca, na nowy, który spełni wymagania programu (i dodatkowo pozostały zakres prac)
Nowy budynek – montaż instalacji, która spełnia wymagania programu, uwaga w tym przypadku wydatki należy ponieść do 31.12.2019 roku. Źródła energii odnawialnej kolektory i instalacja fotowoltaiczna tylko w formie pożyczki .
Pamiętajmy, że budując nowy budynek nie dostaniemy jego odbioru przed zakończeniem ocieplenia ścian.  Termomodernizacja to kompleksowy remont budynku mieszkalnego mający na celu zmniejszenie zapotrzebowania na energię do jego ogrzania.

Minimalny koszt realizowanego projektu wg programu Czyste Powietrze to 7.000 zł.
Zakłada się, że termomodernizacji zostanie poddanych nawet klika milionów domów łącznie kwota przeznaczona to 103 000 000 000 zł
Właściciele domów, których dochody są najniższe niż 600 zł na osobę otrzymają do 90 proc. dotacji na realizację przedsięwzięć finansowanych w ramach Programu.
Jeśli Twój dochód na 1 członka rodziny przekracza 1600 zł otrzymasz do 30 % dotacji czyli max. 15 900 zł
Styropian oraz inne materiały budowlane wraz z robocizną możesz zakupić max za 150 zł /m2 gotowej elewacji,
Maksymalny koszt kwalifikowany przy dotacji wynosie 53 tys. zł.
Pożyczka może być udzielona na okres do 15 lat z preferencyjnym oprocentowaniem, które na dzień dzisiejszy wynosi ok. 2,4 proc.
Jeśli nie masz w ogóle środków na ocieplenie, dostaniesz dofinansowanie a resztę może objąć pożyczka.
VAT będzie kosztem kwalifikowanym jeśli rzeczywiście nie możesz go inaczej rozliczyć.
Przykładowe maksymalne koszty dla głównych pozycji termomodernizacji czyste powietrze :

ocieplenie ścian i dachu ( styropian lub wełna mineralna) oraz uzasadnione prace towarzyszące do 150 zł za m2.
wymiana stolarki: okien, okien dachowych, drzwi balkonowych, powierzchni przezroczystych nieotwieranych do 700 zł za m2.
instalacje wewnętrzne ogrzewania i ciepłej wody użytkowej do 10.000 zł za zestaw.
pompy ciepła na cele centralnego ogrzewania oraz centralnego ogrzewania i centralnej wody użytkowej do 45.000 zł za zestaw.
kotły gazowe kondensacyjne wraz z systemem odprowadzania spalin do 15.000 zł za zestaw.
montaż wentylacji mechanicznej z odzyskiem ciepła do 10 000 zł
Proszę pamiętać, że jedyny styropian grafitowy odpornym na działanie promieni słonecznych (w sensie: nie kurczy się i nie rozszerza tak bardzo jak zwykły grafitowy podczas montażu, dzięki temu eliminuje się mostki termiczne oraz usterki) jest Swisspor Lambda White Fasada

Znajdź swój regionalny Fundusz Ochrony Środowiska i załóż sobie konto, najlepiej program opisano na stronach Lubelskiego WFOŚ. 

Wojewódzki Fundusz Ochrony Środowiska w Lublinie
Wzory wniosków w programie Czyste Powietrze oraz informacje o spotkaniach szkoleniowych znajdują się pod wybranymi linkami:

http://www.wfos.lublin.pl/czyste-powietrze.html

Dokładne zasady udzielania dofinansowania:

https://portal.wfos.lublin.pl/dokume...rze_180918.pdf

Wymagana dokumentacja:

https://portal.wfos.lublin.pl/wymagana-dokumentacja

Ministerstwo Ochrony Środowiska – spotkania
Możesz także przyjść na spotkanie, organizowane przez ministerstwo, harmonogram znajduje się pod linkiem:

https://www.mos.gov.pl/czyste-powietrze/

Jak wypełnić wniosek o dofinansowanie
Już niedługo zamieścimy tu informację jak wypełnić wniosek o dofinansowanie.

Audyt energetyczny na dofinansowanie ocieplenia
Do wniosku trzeba będzie załączyć audyt energetyczny przygotowany przez specjalistę. Koszt takiego audytu może wynieść nawet do 2000 zł brutto w zależności od wielkości obiektu oraz zakresu prac jednak w koszty można zaliczyć tylko 1000 zł. Audyt ma wykazać jakie prace należy wykonać oraz jaki będzie ich koszt. Audytor planuje zakres prac: wyminę okien, ocieplenie ścian, ocieplenie dachu i dobiera odpowiednie parametry materiałów i dla kilku wariantów bada i określa optymalne koszta i przyszły zysk. Tak, inwestycja musi się opłacać inaczej nie miałaby sensu. Należy dobrać odpowiednie materiały. Całe przedsięwzięcie ma na celu ochronę środowiska zmniejszając w pierwszej kolejności zapotrzebowanie na energię. Koszt związany z audytem do 1000 zł zostaje wliczony w koszt inwestycji. 

Jeśli chcesz zlecić wykonanie audytu i/lub projektu termomodernizacji napisz do nas: [email protected] . Od 2005 roku w zespole z audytorem energetycznym opracowujemy pełną dokumentację projektową.

Zwrot kosztów ocieplenia domu
Dotyczy starych budynków w trakcie termomodernizacji. Zbieraj faktury za materiały budowlane i robociznę (dokumenty z datą od 1 stycznia 2018 roku) i jeśli nie zakończyłeś jeszcze inwestycji czym prędzej zarejestruj wniosek o dofinansowanie 2018. Jeśli remont będzie zgodny z wytycznymi ministerstwa to otrzymasz od 30 do 90% zwrot kosztów ocieplenia domu.

Materiały budowlane
Budynki z lat 1960 – 1990 były wznoszone przeważnie na fundamentach z bloczków betonowych, często są podpiwniczone. Ściany noście to cegła pełna, kratówka oraz pustaki żużlowe. Są to materiały o złych parametrach cieplnych. Ściany trójwarstwowe najczęściej z pustką powietrzną w której hula wiatr. Często bywają słabo ocieplone styropianem nieznanej jakości o grubości 8-10 cm. W takim przypadku należy pamiętać o dobraniu odpowiedniej technologii wykonania ocieplenia.  W wielu przypadkach ściany będą wymagały osuszenia czy tez wykonania opaski odwadniającej i izolacji pionowej i poziomej fundamentów. Program Czyste Powietrze dotyczy także dofinansowania na materiały budowlane.

Dotacja na nowe okna 2018
Termomodernizacja budynku mieszkalnego to także wymiana okien. Możesz zatem starać się o zwrot poniesionych kosztów tylko na okna drewniane czy też PCV. W pierwszej kolejności będą brane pod uwagę wnioski właścicieli budynków, którzy zrezygnowali już z pieców węglowych. Pamiętajmy, ze decyduje także kolejność złożenia wniosków. Program dofinansowujący termomodernizację na starych zasadach na terenie województwa małopolskiego znajdziesz pod linkiem  Jawor 2018 dla osób fizycznych (budynki poniżej 600 m2)

Premia termomodernizacyjna
Od wielu lat Bank Gospodarstwa Krajowego prowadzi akcję dofinansowania przedsięwzięć termomodernizacyjnych. Fundusz Termomodernizacji i Remontów dostępny jest także dla inwestorów indywidualnych. Dopłata do inwestycji nie przekracza 20% zaciągniętego kredytu na ten cel. Szczegółowe informacje z 13 marca 2018 znajdziesz bezpośrednio pod linkiem Premia.

Informacje o dofinansowaniu znajdziesz także na stronie Narodowy Fundusz Ochrony Środowiska oraz Gospodarki Wodnej.

----------


## Mendium

> Będąc na pogadance na temat programu "czyste powietrze" słyszałem że nowo budowane domy mogą dostać dofinansowanie na pompę ciepła.


Słyszałem nie słyszałem, coś tam mówili. Tak trudno wpisać w google i pobrać odpowiednie pliki dotyczące programu (regulamin, ulotkę, warunki techniczne... etc).

Swoją drogą głównym celem tego programu jest zmuszenie właścicieli do inwestycji oficjalnych z pominięciem szarej strefy. Daje do odprowadzony podatek dochodowy, VAT, podatek od pracy ludzkiej. Tu nie chodzi o zmianę jakości powietrza tylko o to żeby nakręcić obrót firmom.

----------


## Janekk1234

> Tu nie chodzi o zmianę jakości powietrza tylko o to żeby nakręcić obrót firmom.


nakręcić obrót firmom które ocieplają domy. przez co będzie mniej palone, nie widzisz korelacji ?

Serio można krytykowac rząd za to że daje dotacje i chce aby to było robione za pomocą legalnie działających podmiotów ?

----------


## waka

A czy ktoś się orientuje jeżeli ktoś ma wysokie dochody. Powiedzmy 15tys zł na 2osobowe gospodarstwo to można otrzymać dotację? Dom jest nowo budowany.
Zapis tam jest nieprecyzyjny wg mnie

----------


## Janekk1234

> A czy ktoś się orientuje jeżeli ktoś ma wysokie dochody. Powiedzmy 15tys zł na 2osobowe gospodarstwo to można otrzymać dotację? Dom jest nowo budowany.
> Zapis tam jest nieprecyzyjny wg mnie


 z tego co wyczytałem to dotacja na ocieplenie/ instalacje co ( pompa , kocioł) wynosi około 50tys. w zależności od zarobków będzie to od 100% tej kwoty ( 50tys) do 30% tej kwoty. więc dobrze zarabiający dostaną te 15 tysięcy.

----------


## wojtf23

*waka* Dostaniesz dotacje ale w kwocie 5 albo 10% już nie pamiętam. Ale np. na źródło ciepła czyli np. pompę ciepła powietrze ale gruntówkę. Przy gruntówce odwierty wliczane są w całkowity koszt inwestycji. Tylko że trzeba spełnić kilka warunków. między innymi okna dachowe poniżej UW - 1,1, okna poniżej uw - 0,9 itp. No i kominek w domu może być ale bez płaszcza wodnego czyli nie może być dodatkowym źródłem ciepła który grzeje wodę. Żeby dostać dotację na np. pompę nie może możliwości podłączenia pod gaz ziemny.

*Janekk1234* na styropian, okna itp. nie dostaniesz. tylko źródło ciepła.

----------


## wojtf23

*Janekk1234* https://portal.wfos.lublin.pl/dokume...rze_140918.pdf 4-5 strona

B)
Nowo budowane jednorodzinne budynki mieszkalne 
I.
Koszty związane z zakupem i montażem następujących 
urządzeń i instalacji spełniających 
wymagania techniczne określone w załączniku nr 1 do
 Programu priorytetowego: 
a.
kotły na paliwa stałe 
b.
węzły cieplne 
c.
systemy ogrzewania elektrycznego,  
d.
kotły olejowe, 
e.
kotły gazowe kondensacyjne, 
f.
pompy ciepła powietrze 
g.
pompy ciepła odbierające ciepło z gruntu lub wody 
wraz z przyłączami 
•
pod  warunkiem,  że    w  budynku  są  lub  będą  spełnione 
wymagania  dla  przegród 
określonych  w  rozporządzeniu  Ministra  Infrastruktur
y  z dnia  12  kwietnia  2002  r.  
w  sprawie  warunków  technicznych,  jakim  powinny  odpo
wiadać  budynki  i ich 
usytuowanie (tj. Dz. U. z 2015 r., poz. 1422, z póź
n. zm.), obowiązujących od 31 grudnia 
2020 roku  oraz 
•
pod warunkiem ich poniesienia do 31 grudnia 2019 r.
II.
Koszt zakupu i montażu instalacji źródeł energii od
nawialnej: 
a.
kolektorów słonecznych,
b.
mikroinstalacji fotowoltaicznych, 
pod warunkiem: 
•
zakupu i montażu żródła ciepła wskazanego w B.I. po
wyżej, chyba że w budynku istnieje 
już takie źródło ciepła  oraz 
•
w budynku są lub będą spełnione wymagania dla przeg
ród określonych w rozporządzeniu 
Ministra Infrastruktury z dnia 12 kwietnia 2002 r. 
w sprawie warunków technicznych, 
jakim powinny odpowiadać budynki i ich usytuowanie 
(tj. Dz. U. z 2015 r., poz. 1422, 
z późn. zm.), obowiązujących od 31 grudnia 2020 rok
uz 
•
finansowania w formie pożyczki.

----------


## Janekk1234

tu szczegóły

https://nto.pl/czyste-powietrze-2019...ry/ar/13465323

dla nowobudowanych chyba faktycznie tylko źródło ciepła. ciekawe czy koszt podłączenia/ przyłącza  gazu też?

----------


## wojtf23

*Janekk1234* czytaj dokładnie wszystko pisze w tych papierach. Przyłącza też.

----------


## Janekk1234

> *Janekk1234* czytaj dokładnie wszystko pisze w tych papierach. Przyłącza też.


w sumie miło taka dotacja  :smile:  zawsze lepiej mieć te 15 tysi niż nie mieć...


Spora kasę rząd oferuje, jak kto biedniejszy to dostanie na ocieplenie chałupy, i pompę ciepła albo kocioł gazowy. Oby jak najwięcej ludzi z tego korzystało !

----------


## robos2234

głównie dla kombinatorów i nierobów  :big grin:  kombinatorzy któzy kombinują z dochodem dostaną najwięcej nieroby i tak z tego nie skorzystają albo dostaną z mojej kieszeni 90% a prawdziwego kowalskiego nie będzie stać żeby dołożyć 80%  :smile:  gdy dostanie dotacji 30% bo musi zapłacić podatek a także podwyżki mat. i robocizny która powstaje ze wzgl. na program

----------


## ciężkiprzypadek

Najbardziej śmieszy mnie ten pkt:

.....,,Właściciele domów, których dochody są najniższe niż 600 zł na osobę otrzymają do 90 proc. dotacji na realizację przedsięwzięć finansowanych w ramach Programu....''

Ewidentnie pod publiczkę!

Jak ktoś ma takie dochody, to myśli jak zdobyć leki i żywność a nie jak zmienić instalację w domu. Poza tym skąd weźmie na to fundusze.

----------


## ciężkiprzypadek

> Na brakujące 10% dostanie pożyczkę niskooprocentowaną.


Tylko jest małe ale, że najpierw musi z własnych środków przeprowadzić inwestycję.

----------


## robos2234

jakie 10% ? podatek dojdzie podwyżka materiałów robocizny i te 10% to będzie duuuże 10%  :big grin:

----------


## robos2234

bezwymiarowy zapis stosunku 2 wielkości i co zaskoczony ? 
a jeżeli nie wiesz o co chodzi w moim poście to widzę że masz problemy z rozszyfrowywaniem  :big grin:  więc może ten program jest właśnie dla Ciebie, bo dochód nieprzekraczający 600zł wiadomo kto ma sama patologia

----------


## Janekk1234

600 na osobę to wiadomo będzie margines ludzi. Rodziny wielodzietne na przykład.
Jak czytam takie malkontenctwo że skorzystają tylko cwaniacy co ukrywają dochody, a zwykły Kowalski tylko na tym straci, to totalna bzdura tak pisać i myśleć.

----------


## wojtf23

*6591* A gdzie dokładnie pisze że program zapłaci wykonawcy????? Bo też byłem pewny że będę musiał wypaść z kasy a potem się prosić. Bo od tego roku ale też nie jestem pewny będą kasę oddawać ale w rozliczeniach rocznych.

----------


## ciężkiprzypadek

https://www.money.pl/gospodarka/wiad...0,2418807.html


http://termomodernizacja.pl/chwilowo...ste-powietrze/

----------


## wojtf23

Ciekawe. Bo u mnie było właśnie na odwrót, że pierwsze trzeba wyłożyć kasę z własnej kieszeni. Jeżeli by było prawdą to co piszesz to było by dobrze.

*ciężkiprzypadek* Ludziom niestety nie dogodzi. Szczerze jak będę ocieplał to nie będę patrzył na gorsze parametry bo to do niczego dobrego nie prowadzi. No ale każdy myśli że jak chce ocieplić dom to za kilka tysi z robocizną. Dopłacą przykładowo 80% a 600 zł wyciągnie z własnej kieszeni.

----------


## ciężkiprzypadek

Przeczytaj jeszcze to:

http://termomodernizacja.pl/chwilowo...ste-powietrze/

Też uważam, że każdy robi to dla siebie i teraz nie opłaca się oszczędzać na swoim komforcie.
A takie programy może są dobre, ale powinny być inaczej przygotowane.

----------


## wojtf23

Czytałem teraz ustawę ulgi termomodernizacyjnej i zaciekawił mnie pkt. 8



> 8.Podatnik, który po roku, w którym dokonał odliczeń, otrzymał zwrot odliczonych wydatków na realizację przedsięwzięcia termomodernizacyjnego, jest obowiązany doliczyć odpowiednio kwoty poprzednio odliczone do dochodu za rok podatkowy, w którym otrzymał ten zwrot.


a tu jest link do ustawy: https://cdn.files.smcloud.net/t/medi...nizacyjna1.pdf

----------


## wojtf23

rozumiem i nie rozumiem. Doliczyć kwotę która ci zwrócili czy całą kwotę którą zapłaciłem za ocieplenie. Bo tak patrząc ten przykładowy zwrot 1800 zł. może zaważyć u kogoś na 500+ na pierwsze dziecko i jednym słowem zyska 1800 a straci 6 tysięcy.

----------


## tomkam

A co z domami nowo wybudowanymi w latach 2017-2018? Jak ktoś w tym okresie zakupił pompę ciepła? Jest szansa jakiś zwrotów?

----------


## Janekk1234

to dla nowobudujących to są  tylko zwroty na zasadzie ulgi podatkowej ?

----------


## Janekk1234

> Ile razy będziesz zadawał to samo pytanie?


aż padnie odpowiedź  :big lol:

----------


## Janekk1234

> A ty czytasz ten wątek, czy tylko zadajesz pytania?


zluzuj zwieracze  :wink:  ile razy zadałem pytanie czy będzie to na zasadzie ulgi ?

----------


## wojtf23

* Janekk1234* w programie czyste powietrze zwrócą ci pieniądze jeżeli zmieścisz się w progach dochodowych za wyjątkiem ostatniego (najbogatszych). A ulga podatkowa to druga sprawa bo to jest ulga termomodernizacyjna gdzie ci zwrócą w rozliczeniu rocznym.

jeśli się mylę poprawcie.

----------


## Janekk1234

> Najbiedniejsi dostaną 90% zwrotu.
> Najbogatsi dostaną 30% zwrotu.
> Chyba że coś się ostatnio zmieniło.


Dotacja to jedno, i nie o to teraz pytamy tylko o ulgę ..

----------


## wojtf23

*Janekk1234* to jak pytasz to wiele razy było napisane tylko ulga termomodenizacyjna

----------


## Janekk1234

> *Janekk1234* to jak pytasz to wiele razy było napisane tylko ulga termomodenizacyjna


  przecież ustaliliśmy że nowopowstające dostaną na instalacje grzewcze. 
więc jak ma się to do Twojego twierdzenia że  tylko ulga termomodernizacyjna ?

----------


## wojtf23

*Janekk1234* to jak ustaliliście to po co pytasz. Pokaż jeszcze gdzie to pisze że dla nowo budujących dostaną na instalacje grzewcze. Bo na instalacje grzewcze człowiek dostanie ileś % z programu Czyste Powietrze.

----------


## robos2234

a ja nie mam ochoty płacić z mojego portfela na nierobów i kombinatorów bo to przeważnie oni dostaną na to kasę  :smile:  
wiecie ile przy 3 dzieci bezrobotna kobieta dostaje z dzieci ? 3500zł karta rodziny dodatki z mopsu mąż pracuje za najnizszą reszta pod stołem taka jest prawda a żyją lepiej niż niejedna para bez dzieci czy z 1 dzieckiem sory ale dalej uważam że to program własnie dla tych osób  :smile:

----------


## wojtf23

*robos2234* Masz rację. Też mam sąsiada który robi za granicą na czarno u wujka. Kokosy przywozi a żona robi na 1/2 etatu i dostają 500+ na pierwsze dziecko. Patrząc na tą ulgę ktoś odliczy sobie i dostanie grosze ale nie pomyśli o tym że  zabiorą mu na pierwsze dziecko 500+.

----------


## janiszelk

> a ja nie mam ochoty płacić z mojego portfela na nierobów i kombinatorów bo to przeważnie oni dostaną na to kasę  
> wiecie ile przy 3 dzieci bezrobotna kobieta dostaje z dzieci ? 3500zł karta rodziny dodatki z mopsu mąż pracuje za najnizszą reszta pod stołem taka jest prawda a żyją lepiej niż niejedna para bez dzieci czy z 1 dzieckiem sory ale dalej uważam że to program własnie dla tych osób


 Ile Ty masz lat? śmierdzisz jak plastik palony w piecach....zawsze możesz zrobić dzieci ( jeśli możesz), zawsze możesz iść  do pracy w policji ( emeryturka po 25 latach). Ku...wa co za snobizm...
W temacie, w nowo budowanych domach dotacja tylko do żródła ciepła, może jeszcze fotowoltaika ale na razie nie jestem pewien..
Poza tematem, jak nie pasuje to jedż na zachód tam twoje podatki wydadzą też na jakiś cel ( nie piszę na jaki).

----------


## Arturo72

> Ile Ty masz lat? śmierdzisz jak plastik palony w piecach....zawsze możesz zrobić dzieci ( jeśli możesz), zawsze możesz iść  do pracy w policji ( emeryturka po 25 latach). Ku...wa co za snobizm...
> W temacie, w nowo budowanych domach dotacja tylko do żródła ciepła, może jeszcze fotowoltaika ale na razie nie jestem pewien..
> Poza tematem, jak nie pasuje to jedż na zachód tam twoje podatki wydadzą też na jakiś cel ( nie piszę na jaki).


robos ma rację...mam 46 lat.

Snobizmem jest pytanie się o dotacje do nowobudowanych domów....
Socjalizm skończył się w 89r.

----------


## [email protected]

WT2021 znacznie podnoszą koszt budowy domu, wsparcie ze strony państwa, które na takie warunki przystało i narzuca je obywatelom - żadne. Pseudo programy nabijające kieszeń bankom i sprzedawcom. *Arturo72*  Socjalizm skończył się w 89r. , ale po dużą ulgę budowlaną na przestrzeni 97-03 ludzie darli jak po ogień. Obecnie istnieją wymagania znacznie podnoszące koszty budowy, więc czemu nie można liczyć na jakieś wsparcie? Nie siedzę pod sklepem i nie proszę o 5 zł tylko chcę wybudować na swojej dziace dom. Nie mogę wybudować i ogrzewać go ekonomicznie, ponieważ ktoś stwierdził że jego pomysły z zachodnio-północnej europy można przenosić w skali 1:1 do Polskich warunków. Panowie w brukseli popijając kawę w budynku z dykty nad morzem północnym - gdzie najostrzejszą zimą czasem temperatura spadnie nieco poniżej zera. Budynku ogrzewanym gazem, który u nich występuje w takich ilościach że jest dla nich śmiesznie tani. A nasi rządzący z poklaskiem akceptują te obostrzenia. Jest okazja do pokazania się jak to się jest nowoczesnym i rozwiniętym krajem, oraz wyciągnięcia pieniędzy z kieszeni najbiedniejszych. Bo na obecnych programach najwięcej zyskują. banki i sprzedawcy.

*robos2234* - temat też przeglądają młode pary, które mimo ciężkiej pracy nie mają zdolności kredytowej, a którym rodzice też nie dadzą, w takim przypadku każda dotacja jest cenna,
*wojtf23* - to że ktoś pracuje za granicą, mogę mu jedynie współczuć - pieniądze to jedno, stres, zdrowie, rozłąka to inna para kaloszy,

Pozdrawiam, Marcin

----------


## Nurek_

Nie przesadzajmy, że WT2021 jakoś mocno podnoszą koszt. Jak kogoś nie stać na te parę cm styro więcej i trzyszybowe okna to niech zbuduje mniejszy dom. Jakby nie WT to miałbyś wysyp Januszy w nieocieplonych domach po 200-300 m2, palących w piecach czym popadnie i płaczących że ogrzewanie takie drogie...

----------


## Arturo72

> WT2021 znacznie podnoszą koszt budowy domu, wsparcie ze strony państwa, które na takie warunki przystało i narzuca je obywatelom - żadne. Pseudo programy nabijające kieszeń bankom i sprzedawcom. *Arturo72*  Socjalizm skończył się w 89r. , ale po dużą ulgę budowlaną na przestrzeni 97-03 ludzie darli jak po ogień. Obecnie istnieją wymagania znacznie podnoszące koszty budowy, więc czemu nie można liczyć na jakieś wsparcie? Nie siedzę pod sklepem i nie proszę o 5 zł tylko chcę wybudować na swojej dziace dom. Nie mogę wybudować i ogrzewać go ekonomicznie, ponieważ ktoś stwierdził że jego pomysły z zachodnio-północnej europy można przenosić w skali 1:1 do Polskich warunków. Panowie w brukseli popijając kawę w budynku z dykty nad morzem północnym - gdzie najostrzejszą zimą czasem temperatura spadnie nieco poniżej zera. Budynku ogrzewanym gazem, który u nich występuje w takich ilościach że jest dla nich śmiesznie tani. A nasi rządzący z poklaskiem akceptują te obostrzenia. Jest okazja do pokazania się jak to się jest nowoczesnym i rozwiniętym krajem, oraz wyciągnięcia pieniędzy z kieszeni najbiedniejszych. Bo na obecnych programach najwięcej zyskują. banki i sprzedawcy.
> Pozdrawiam, Marcin


Myślę,że jesteś bardzo ogarnięty sektą "anty" a sekta ma to do siebie,że nie myśli i powtarza co guru jej mówi,jak widzę guru u Ciebie to TVP czy Republika czy Kukiz...

Wiesz co,budowalem dom od 2010r ale pod warunki z 2021r czyli jak obecnie. Musialem liczyć z tego powodu na jakieś wsparcie ? A k... z jakiego powodu skoro budowałem dla mojej korzyści ? Idiota ? Nie,bo budowalem dla siebie a to dzisiaj właśnie IDIOCI nie mający pojęcia o budowie kwestionują zużycie energii na ogrzewanie.
Czy było drogo ? Wręcz przeciwnie,było taniej niż to zakładał projekt z warunkami do 2017r.
Wystarczyło myśleć.

Jestem przeciwny dotacjom dla bezmyślnych inwestorów.
Do tego powinno służyć forum ale ostatnio Władza forum poszła z nurtem "należy się"...
To nie moja bajka i wypisuje się z tego  :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

Nurek_ - masz rację, dlatego ja buduję termos o pow. uż. 60m2 :tongue:  . Arturo72 - również się zgadzam, nie wolno kwestionować zużycia energii na ogrzewanie. Zawsze to jakaś forma niezależności energetycznej. Również jestem przeciwnikiem marnotrawienia funduszy na nieprzemyślane rozwiązania. Pozwolę sobie zaczerpnąć wiedzę z Twojego dziennika, bo skoro Tobie udało się pogodzić ekologię z ekonomią to może i ja z Twoich doświadczeń skorzystam. Ale to tylko jedna strona medalu. Pieniądze podatników są trwonione (szczególnie przez samorządy) znacznie bardziej bezsensownymi drogami, więc ja w tym programie nie widzę "większego zła". 

Janekk1234   , ponowię prośbę Wojtf23. Gdzie źródło tych ustaleń?

Pozdrawiam, Marcin

----------


## Arturo72

> . Arturo72 - również się zgadzam, nie wolno kwestionować zużycia energii na ogrzewanie. Zawsze to jakaś forma niezależności energetycznej. Również jestem przeciwnikiem marnotrawienia funduszy na nieprzemyślane rozwiązania. Pozwolę sobie zaczerpnąć wiedzę z Twojego dziennika, bo skoro Tobie udało się pogodzić ekologię z ekonomią to może i ja z Twoich doświadczeń skorzystam.


Korzystaj ile wlezie bo dlatego tu jestem... 
Ale myślę,że tak do poniedziałku bo póżniej próżno będzie mnie szukać  :smile:

----------


## Janekk1234

> Nie mogę wybudować i ogrzewać go ekonomicznie, ponieważ ktoś stwierdził że jego pomysły z zachodnio-północnej europy można przenosić w skali 1:1 do Polskich warunków. Panowie w brukseli popijając kawę w budynku z dykty nad morzem północnym - gdzie najostrzejszą zimą czasem temperatura spadnie nieco poniżej zera. Budynku ogrzewanym gazem, który u nich występuje w takich ilościach że jest dla nich śmiesznie tani. A nasi rządzący z poklaskiem akceptują te obostrzenia.


co to znaczy nie możesz budować ekonomicznie? u nas też zimy coraz słabsze...u nas gaz też drogi nie jest ,  średnio te 3 tysiące za cały rok razem z ciepłą wodą i grzaniem domu przez pół roku. biorąc pod uwagę że instalacja tez do najdroższych nie należy, wychodzi że to jedno z najtańszych źródeł energii. 






> Snobizmem jest pytanie się o dotacje do nowobudowanych domów....
> Socjalizm skończył się w 89r.



Nie skończył się , nie zauważyłeś jeszcze  ?

Są państwowe programy z dotacjami, to mamy się unosić w imię niechęci do socjalizmu, i z tego nie korzystać ? Głupota. To idzie i tak z naszych podatków. 

W walce ze smogie to akurat pozytyw, mnie wkurza jak kupują strażnikom miejskim superhiper nowoczesne po pól bańki albo więcej, systemy do łapania śmierdzieli. Nie tędy droga.




> Bo na obecnych programach najwięcej zyskują. banki i sprzedawcy.


Czemu patrzysz na to z negatywnej strony ? Program pomaga zwykłym ludziom zakupić ocieplenie i ekologiczne źródło. Jak tu można dopatrywać się negatywów? 
Najbiednijsi mogą dostać nawet 100% . 
Boli Cię że będzie większa koninktura i zarobią sprzedawcy styropianiu ?





> Janekk1234   , ponowię prośbę Wojtf23. Gdzie źródło tych ustaleń?


w tym watku są linki. poza tym wystarczy wyguglować "program czyste powietrze" , 
nowobudujący, zakładając że ma jako takie zarobki ( nie pamiętam progu) dostanie minimalną kwotę dotacji,  na ocieplenie i źródło ciepła , instalacje co, dopłata wyniesie max 15tys pln

----------


## [email protected]

> Myślę,że jesteś bardzo ogarnięty sektą "anty" a sekta ma to do siebie,że nie myśli i powtarza co guru jej mówi,jak widzę guru u Ciebie to TVP czy Republika czy Kukiz...
> 
> Wiesz co,budowalem dom od 2010r ale pod warunki z 2021r czyli jak obecnie. Musialem liczyć z tego powodu na jakieś wsparcie ? A k... z jakiego powodu skoro budowałem dla mojej korzyści ? Idiota ? Nie,bo budowalem dla siebie a to dzisiaj właśnie IDIOCI nie mający pojęcia o budowie kwestionują zużycie energii na ogrzewanie.
> Czy było drogo ? Wręcz przeciwnie,było taniej niż to zakładał projekt z warunkami do 2017r.
> Wystarczyło myśleć.
> 
> Jestem przeciwny dotacjom dla bezmyślnych inwestorów.
> Do tego powinno służyć forum ale ostatnio Władza forum poszła z nurtem "należy się"...
> To nie moja bajka i wypisuje się z tego



*Arturo72* - argumentujesz, że socjalizm się skończył i przegięciem jest szukanie dofinansowań przy budowie domu, lecz we wpisie w swoim idzienniku sprzed kilku lat stwierdziłeś, że jeśli pojawi się dofinansowanie na pompę ciepła to chętnie skorzystasz. Odwidziało Ci się na przestrzeni lat, czy może inni nie mają prawa aby skorzystać?!

Odnośnie wybiegów politycznych... pudło  :no:  :big grin: 




> Są państwowe programy z dotacjami, to mamy się unosić w imię niechęci do socjalizmu, i z tego nie korzystać ? Głupota. To idzie i tak z naszych podatków. 
> 
> W walce ze smogie to akurat pozytyw, mnie wkurza jak kupują strażnikom miejskim superhiper nowoczesne po pól bańki albo więcej, systemy do łapania śmierdzieli. Nie tędy droga.


w 100% się z Tobą zgadzam :yes: 




> Czemu patrzysz na to z negatywnej strony ? Program pomaga zwykłym ludziom zakupić ocieplenie i ekologiczne źródło. Jak tu można dopatrywać się negatywów? 
> Najbiednijsi mogą dostać nawet 100% . 
> Boli Cię że będzie większa koninktura i zarobią sprzedawcy styropianiu ?


Oczywiście, że nie. Koniunktura niech rośnie, najbiedniejszym - jak najbardziej taka pomoc wskazana. Choć oni z takich programów  nie korzystają. Rozmawiałem z rodzinami gdzie dochód wypada 600zł na osobę, mieszkają w nieocieplonym budynku ogrzewanym węglem. Nie w głowach im ocieplanie budynków, termomodernizacje. Może bardziej są zainteresowani kwestiami jak wiązać koniec z końcem, a może to kwestia mentalności. Z kolei irytuje mnie to, że zwykły człowiek (przeciętny, "za bogaty " na pomoc, za biedny na inwestycje), który chciałby skorzystać jest pominięty. Dostaje jeśli w ogóle to nie wiele, tyczy się niego wiele utrudnień. I to szczególnie było widoczne przy programie dofinansowania do budowy domów energooszczędnych - zainteresowani stwierdzili, że bardziej opłacalne jest wybudowanie domu energooszczędnego z własnych funduszy niż sprostanie wymogom projektu i kosztów związanych z nim kredytu.

Już tu ktoś podsumował w innym wątku że program jest skierowany do kombinatorów którzy zaniżają oficjalne dochody. Natomiast przeciętny człowiek musi starać się temat "ugryźć". Ot przyjazność programu.





> w tym watku są linki. poza tym wystarczy wyguglować "program czyste powietrze" , 
> nowobudujący, zakładając że ma jako takie zarobki ( nie pamiętam progu) dostanie minimalną kwotę dotacji,  na ocieplenie i źródło ciepła , instalacje co, dopłata wyniesie max 15tys pln


Mam dostęp do wyszukiwarki. Potrafię z treści wyczytać, ponadto sprawdzić progi. Ale forum ma na celu dyskusję, wspólne dążenie do zrozumienia regulaminu, rozważanie rozwiązań, szacowanie opłacalności i form skorzystania. Wszyscy, wspólnie, z życzliwością. W końcu chcemy tego samego. Projektodawca ani gminny urzędnik nam tego nie ułatwia i nie pomaga. Pomóc możemy zatem sobie na wzajem.  Ułatwia to cytowanie treści i komentowanie jej.
Pozdrawiam, Marcin

----------


## toommm

> Korzystaj ile wlezie bo dlatego tu jestem... 
> Ale myślę,że tak do poniedziałku bo póżniej próżno będzie mnie szukać


wreszcie znalazłeś odrobinę honoru

----------


## smarecki

Witam
Proszę o kontakt. Mam kilka pytań dotyczących: zapotrzebowania na ciepło, ogrzewania oraz instalacji co.
Podaję adres e-mail  [email protected]
pozdrawiam

----------


## Jackowy7

Są dotacje dla nowych domów tylko do końca 2019 roku ( taka to krótka walka wyborcza ze smogiem), dotacja jedynie na źródła ciepła. Przy czym program dotacji zakłada, że jeśli masz już 1600 dochodu na głowę,  to znaczy, że jesteś bogaty i obowiązuje próg 30% dotacji.  :stir the pot:  Jeżeli nie zakończysz inwestycji objętej dotacją do końca tego roku, to jej nie dostaniesz.

----------


## Bertha

W czasach dawno minionych a przez niektórych zwanych komuną,  dotacja dla inwestorów nazywała się domiar.  Historia lubi się powtarzać   :eek:

----------


## Robaczywy

Jackowy7, o jakim programie mówisz, bo próg 1600 brzmi jak "czyste powietrze", ale reszta się nie zgadza. 

Oczywiście uważam że zamiast dotacji wszelkiego typu i innych programów+ należałoby obniżyć koszty pracy,  Tylko i aż tyle,  ale jedli rządzący tego nie robią to korzystajmy z dotacji jeśli się da.

Nie dawno w radiowej trójce w 'za a nawet  przeciw" był temat emerytur dla matek 4+ i to co mnie przeraża w naszym społeczeństwie to to,  że prawie wszystkie podnoszone argumenty były na zasadzie "nas było w domu 4+, Matka pracowała i nic nie dostała,  więc teraz też nie dajmy".

----------


## Aydin

> Są państwowe programy z dotacjami, to mamy się unosić w imię niechęci do socjalizmu, i z tego nie korzystać ? Głupota. To idzie i tak z naszych podatków. 
> 
> Czemu patrzysz na to z negatywnej strony ? Program pomaga zwykłym ludziom zakupić ocieplenie i ekologiczne źródło. Jak tu można dopatrywać się negatywów? 
> Najbiednijsi mogą dostać nawet 100% . 
> Boli Cię że będzie większa koninktura i zarobią sprzedawcy styropianiu ?


Nie jest to takie piękne, jak uważasz. Wielokrotnie słyszałem (również na tym forum czytałem), że te programy dofinansowywania to gruba ściema. Przykłady:
1. Dopłaty do KREDYTÓW na dom energooszczędny lub pasywny. Odpowiednio 30 i 50 tysięcy. Jednak aby te pieniądze dostać, trzeba wziąć kredyt (zarabia bank), trzeba wykonać masę audytów energetycznych, testów szczelności, złożyć stos dokumentacji. Wyliczali to inni, wyliczałem wiele lat temu i ja. Z zakładanych 30 tysięcy w najlepszym przypadku zostawało "w kieszeni" 5 tysięcy, przy fałszywym założeniu finansowania z własnej kieszeni. A przecież trzeba wziąć kredyt, nawet jeśli stać cię na budowę za gotówkę.
2. Program Prosument. Licząc instalację wykonywaną indywidualnie lub przez firmę (ale poza programem) można doliczyć się np. 50 tysięcy za kompletną instalację 10kWp. W niektórych gminach, gdzie (ja czytałem na tym forum) to samorządy zawierały umowy z wykonawcą, ceny na fakturach opiewały na 80 tysięcy. Co prawda inwestor faktycznie coś tam zyskuje, ale czy ta różnica cen nie zastanawia? Poza tym jednak są też warunki dodatkowe: przez 5 lat instalacja jest własnością gminy, musisz ją obowiązkowo ubezpieczyć i co roku zdawać raport ze zużycia/produkcji prądu z PV.
3. Program Czyste Powietrze: zakłada sporo "ale", więc z założenia nie jest taki łatwy i prosty do zrozumienia. Wystarczy poczytać nawet tutaj dylematy z interpretacją przepisów dla konkretnych przypadków. Poza tym to kryterium dochodowe faktycznie świadczy, że socjalizm ma się całkiem dobrze. Człowiek pracujący legalnie i mający niezłe dochody, a więc i płacący sporo podatków, ma mniejszy udział w podziale tego tortu zwanego budżetem państwa, niż osoby bez zatrudnienia lub na niepełnym. Tak jest i w wielu innych programach (500+, MdM itp.). Co prawda uważam to za słuszne poniekąd, bo wszyscy chcemy oddychać powietrzem lepszej jakości, ale nie wszyscy jesteśmy traktowani równo przez państwo.
4. W końcu program MdM: miał w założeniach pozwolić młodym, na starcie i dorobku, uzyskać własne mieszkanie. Oczywiście znowu dopłata do kredytu, ale to zrozumiałe. I jak widzieliśmy w mediach, skorzystało na tym programie mnóstwo bogatych kombinatorów. Zdarzały się osoby (cytuję za wywiadem w prasie z urzędnikami przyjmującymi wnioski), które do urzędu podjeżdżały luksusowymi samochodami stanowiącymi równowartość takich mieszkań. I składali wnioski na kolejne mieszkanie żyjąc z ich wynajmu. W ten sposób wypacza się ideę pomocy. Późniejsze edycje MdM ponoć załatały możliwość tak prostego korzystania z programu niezgodnie z jego założeniami.




> Oczywiście, że nie. Koniunktura niech rośnie, najbiedniejszym - jak najbardziej taka pomoc wskazana. Choć oni z takich programów  nie korzystają. Rozmawiałem z rodzinami gdzie dochód wypada 600zł na osobę, mieszkają w nieocieplonym budynku ogrzewanym węglem. Nie w głowach im ocieplanie budynków, termomodernizacje. Może bardziej są zainteresowani kwestiami jak wiązać koniec z końcem, a może to kwestia mentalności. Z kolei irytuje mnie to, że zwykły człowiek (przeciętny, "za bogaty " na pomoc, za biedny na inwestycje), który chciałby skorzystać jest pominięty. Dostaje jeśli w ogóle to nie wiele, tyczy się niego wiele utrudnień. I to szczególnie było widoczne przy programie dofinansowania do budowy domów energooszczędnych - zainteresowani stwierdzili, że bardziej opłacalne jest wybudowanie domu energooszczędnego z własnych funduszy niż sprostanie wymogom projektu i kosztów związanych z nim kredytu.
> 
> Już tu ktoś podsumował w innym wątku że program jest skierowany do kombinatorów którzy zaniżają oficjalne dochody. Natomiast przeciętny człowiek musi starać się temat "ugryźć". Ot przyjazność programu.


Tutaj jestem w stanie zrozumieć, że właśnie tym najuboższym trzeba pomóc. Pomagając im w termoizolacji, dopłacając do lepszych (czystszych) źródeł ciepła być może spowodujemy, że przestaną palić w kopciuchach czym popadnie. W końcu to wdychamy. Nam może to trudno zrozumieć, bo stać nas na zakup lepszej jakości węgla, ogrzewanie prądem (choć też z węgla), pompami ciepła itp. Ale to paskudne powietrze nie chce się trzymać posesji, gdzie jest zatruwane, lecz bezczelnie panoszy się wszędzie  :big grin: 




> Oczywiście uważam że zamiast dotacji wszelkiego typu i innych programów+ należałoby obniżyć koszty pracy,  Tylko i aż tyle,  ale jedli rządzący tego nie robią to korzystajmy z dotacji jeśli się da.
> 
> Nie dawno w radiowej trójce w 'za a nawet  przeciw" był temat emerytur dla matek 4+ i to co mnie przeraża w naszym społeczeństwie to to,  że prawie wszystkie podnoszone argumenty były na zasadzie "nas było w domu 4+, Matka pracowała i nic nie dostała,  więc teraz też nie dajmy".


Tu się zgadzam, a wielu ekspertów podkreślało to w debatach. Powinno się dać możliwość odpisu równowartości tego 500+ od podatku, aby te same pieniądze zostały w kieszeniach pracujących, niż dofinansowywać rozmnażanie patologii (nie chcę uogólniać, ale to jest część beneficjentów). Matki rodzące 4+? Jeśli decydują się na tyle dzieci, to powinno oznaczać, że są w stanie je wychować (nie wyhodować), wykształcić i sprawić, że w przyszłości to oni utrzymają matkę bez problemów. To tylko takie moje życzeniowe myślenie  :big grin:

----------


## Jackowy7

> Jackowy7, o jakim programie mówisz, bo próg 1600 brzmi jak "czyste powietrze", ale reszta się nie zgadza. 
> ".


Tak o "czyste powietrze" się rozchodzi innych poza gminnymi nie znam, o ile gmina daje, bo np moja wstrzymała wszystko. Były jeszcze "szwedzkie" na pompy ciepła ale już koniec.

----------


## Mendium

> 3. Program Czyste Powietrze: zakłada sporo "ale",


Swoją drogą głównym celem tego programu jest zmuszenie właścicieli do inwestycji oficjalnych z pominięciem szarej strefy. Daje do odprowadzony podatek dochodowy, VAT, podatek od pracy ludzkiej. Tu nie chodzi o zmianę jakości powietrza tylko o to żeby nakręcić obrót firmom. Dodatkowo oficjalnie musisz też kupić paliwo. Nie możesz palić drewnem z własnego lasu w piecu tylko należy kupić ten beznadziejny pelet. A na koniec jest cel polityczny sam w sobie.

----------


## Janekk1234

dotacje są też na rekuperatory

https://www.rekuperatory.pl/images/2...gania-tech.pdf

----------


## Janekk1234

zmiany w progach zarobkowych i wielkości zwrotu. 
https://czystepowietrze.eu/wp-conten...abela-nr-1.jpg

----------

